# Target's Merona polos - surprisingly good



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought I'd share my experience with Target's Merona polo shirts for the benefit of anyone wanting new polos for the summer. 

I've sworn by Ralph's Polo polos for years, always buying them for at least half off retail (about $30 or less) at places like TJ Maxx, Burlington Coat Factory, Stein Mart, or NBC. But most of the ones I have are going on 10 years old and are starting to wear out, and the selection of RL polos has been slim the past couple of years, so I had to find another source. 

So I decided to buy a Merona mesh polo after seeing them in Target. For the most part, I'd be hard-pressed to find a significant difference between it and my Polo polos. I liked it well enough that I've bought four more, and the sizing is consistent, which I can't always say for my RL polos. The fabric and construction seem good, they have good length, are logo-less, and available in about a dozen solid colors, along with a handful of stripes. My only real complaints are, because I think my shoulders are broader than average, they're a touch snug across the shoulders and around the arms, and the collar is a little long for my taste (about 1/2" longer than my RL polos). But, for $13, they're quite good, and they're on sale for $10 each through Saturday. At that price, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

How's the fit in the body? Closer to RL classic fit, or custom fit?


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Do they have tails?

I have a few Merona sport shirts and they're actually very nice.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

No tails.

I just picked one up today for $10, and I'm thinking about going back to pick up some more colors tomorrow. I'll be interested to see how they wear in the long term, though.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember, a while back, reading something (was it put out by GQ?) about good suits under $500, and Target's brand was one of them that got mentioned. Good to hear that the polos are, likewise, nice.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm unfamiliar with RL's custom fit. If you're on the chubby side, as I unfortunately am, you'll find the fit just about right -- not too tight, not too blousy. I guess the RLs I have are classic fit; if so, this fit is similar. I noticed they had athletic fit t-shirts, so they may have athletic fit polos too, but I didn't look since I wasn't in the market for one. 

If by "tails" you mean longer in the back than in the front, then no; the front and back are the same length.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Target is a great place for clothes. Not only do I own some of there polo's, but I also own some of there ties and dress shirts.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought some of Target's brand for my middle son for college and Teen Court. They have to dress up and I was pleased. He wore their brand of gray pants, Target's blue button down, and a pink paisley tie from the Liberty of London collection for his last court date. He likes to dress up.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

Pentheos said:


> No tails.
> 
> I just picked one up today for $10, and I'm thinking about going back to pick up some more colors tomorrow. I'll be interested to see how they wear in the long term, though.


Me too, although for $10, I suppose I can't complain if they last a couple of summers.

My experience with RL mesh polos is they usually last for about 7-10 years of heavy wear, after which they will begin developing little holes here and there.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I remember that Merona sock thread over on SF. People tended to like those too.

For city folks, I haven't been there yet, but there's a new store on 34th street and 8th ave.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

The Merona is actually my favorite polo, especially this year's crop. Last year they were a little long, but I still preferred them as the quality/price ratio was outstanding. Now they're a bit shorter and they've gone tagless, making them pretty much perfect.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I wear polos as beater-shirts and couldn't be happier with brands like Merona. 

(I'm now waiting for someone to hop on the thread and tell us all we're delusional because a shirt can't be high quality unless it's made in the US and retails for $75 or more)


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr. Mac said:


> I wear polos as beater-shirts and couldn't be happier with brands like Merona.
> 
> (I'm now waiting for someone to hop on the thread and tell us all we're delusional because a shirt can't be high quality unless it's made in the US and retails for $75 or more)


I don't think there is anything wrong with a good $13 shirt. I just would not mistake it for a higher end polo. This is like a person buying 200 thread count bedding for $20 and thinking it is just as good as 400 thread count bedding for $100. People pay more for a reason and it is not because they want to give money away.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with a good $13 shirt. I just would not mistake it for a higher end polo. This is like a person buying 200 thread count bedding for $20 and thinking it is just as good as 400 thread count bedding for $100. People pay more for a reason and it is not because they want to give money away.


A lot of things are only expensive due to marketing and branding rather than actual product quality, ex. iPhones, RL tshirts, any of the "preppy" middle school brands (Abercrombie, etc).


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr. Mac said:


> (I'm now waiting for someone to hop on the thread and tell us all we're delusional because a shirt can't be high quality unless it's made in the US and retails for $75 or more)


I hate to be that guy, but I just can't see these being good shirts! Maybe I'm too loyal to custom fit - when you're thin and short, it's nice to be marketed to.

Sure hope I'm wrong. I just don't have room for failed experiments.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I actually got a very trad pair of swim trunks at target last year. Short, plaid and cotton, with a real waist- no elastic! I have also had some nice madras shorts from target.
Certainly, their clothes are low quality, but I find that low price and thin material is just right for summer, and target often hits it just right.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Padme said:


> I bought some of Target's brand for my middle son for college and Teen Court. They have to dress up and I was pleased. He wore their brand of gray pants, Target's blue button down, and a pink paisley tie from the Liberty of London collection for his last court date. He likes to dress up.


I hope he was acquitted...


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

FlashForFreedom said:


> I hope he was acquitted...


He is one of the leading lawyers at Teen Court. He defends and prosecutes. He's won the 2007 Best Overall Prosecution Award in Teen Court competition and we are hoping he will be awarded a sholarship next month. They are letting him attend college early.

But a friend had told me the Liberty of London stuff had come in and I wanted to check it out. I was very surprised by the Merona brand, and thought it would be great for this child when he starts college. I got him some Liberty flowered shirts too.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

My experience with Target's polos is that they're good for one season. After several washes, they are noticeably faded, shrunken, and the collar and placket lose their shape. My PRL polos, OTOH, seem to get better with age.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Mr. Mac said:


> I wear polos as beater-shirts and couldn't be happier with brands like Merona.
> 
> (I'm now waiting for someone to hop on the thread and tell us all we're delusional because a shirt can't be high quality unless it's made in the US and retails for $75 or more)


For the record I prefer LE polos, I think they're noticeably better for not much more $$.

I have no problem with expensive polos (or anything else for that matter), and in certain cases you really do get what you pay for. But like I said, I only where them as GTH shirts, so I don't get too cranked up about anything over $30.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam's Club has Izod polos for $15. How does Izod compare to other sub $20 polo's?


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr. Mac said:


> For the record I prefer LE polos, I think they're noticeably better for not much more $$.
> 
> I have no problem with expensive polos (or anything else for that matter), and in certain cases you really do get what you pay for. But like I said, I only where them as GTH shirts, so I don't get too cranked up about anything over $30.


Someone above wrote the Target polo is only good for one season. In other threads people have said Lacoste lasts 5+ or 10+ years. If you consider the per year cost to wear, Lacoste might come out the better value even though it has a MSRP of $80. RL can be found for $30 at Marshalls, and that would mean it needs to survive 2 or 3 seasons to have the same per year cost as Target polos.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

OldSchoolCharm said:


> Someone above wrote the Target polo is only good for one season. In other threads people have said Lacoste lasts 5+ or 10+ years. If you consider the per year cost to wear, Lacoste might come out the better value even though it has a MSRP of $80. RL can be found for $30 at Marshalls, and that would mean it needs to survive 2 or 3 seasons to have the same per year cost as Target polos.


Good point. I've got a couple of target polos I bought back in 2007. They are faded and growing a little long in the tooth. Three years is long enough for me considering what I wear them for: tennis, racquetball, golf, car wash, car repair, etc.

If you plan on wearing them in a nicer casual setting I think Lacoste or PRL is a good way to go. I never do. I live in suits (12 hours a day 5 1/2 days a week) and rarely go out in a nicer casual setting. When I do it's usually trousers, ocbd or sport shirt, and sport coat. Thus, I skip the spendy stuff.

BTW, my LE polos have lasted the best of my cheap ones. And a question: am I the only one that think a classic mesh polo looks best after it's been faded and worn?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Mr. Mac said:


> Good point. I've got a couple of target polos I bought back in 2007. They are faded and growing a little long in the tooth. Three years is long enough for me considering what I wear them for: tennis, racquetball, golf, car wash, car repair, etc.
> 
> If you plan on wearing them in a nicer casual setting I think Lacoste or PRL is a good way to go. I never do. I live in suits (12 hours a day 5 1/2 days a week) and rarely go out in a nicer casual setting. When I do it's usually trousers, ocbd or sport shirt, and sport coat. Thus, I skip the spendy stuff.
> 
> BTW, my LE polos have lasted the best of my cheap ones. And a question: am I the only one that think a classic mesh polo looks best after it's been faded and worn?


First of all bud, Land's End is filth. I feel positively ill that you've even put them on your body. Sergio Georgini's $695 polos are the way to go. They have sapphire buttons and leather collars. You'll never go back.

Aaaaaaanyways...

Your point as to polos looking better when faded actually does bring up a good point. I'm something of a wear-and-tear fetishist and I've learned that things that are better made to begin with look great with wear on them. Things that are poorly made just fall apart. I can't speak to the quality Merona and my first LE polos are still in the mail, but I can tell you that pony or not, my RL custom fits are looking better and better each year and date from as early as 2002. J.Crew are in their second year in my closet and appear to be clutch players. Lacoste was a disappointment from day one. Brooks Brothers were one season wonders.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I had LE send me a bevy of polo shirt options and kept the ones I liked best. I initially thought I'd go with pima cotton with a hemmed sleeve, but in retrospect I am beginning to be afraid it looks a little "Old man". Now going back to the mesh banded.

Which did you order Trip?


----------

